# The River Rock Lantern



## 10mmWiseman (Oct 20, 2005)

What a cool little lantern this is. You may want to wear sunglasses if you happen to look into it's general direction though. :candle:

Picked it up tonight at Target and as noted all their LED's are on sale, 10% off so it comes to $17.99, it is a real good deal. I can't say enough good things about this lantern, I think I will go back and pick up 2 more while Target is still running their sale, it really is a handy little thing.


----------



## John N (Oct 20, 2005)

Note there is a review and discussion about this lantern in the reviews section.

-john


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Oct 20, 2005)

The RR Jupiter LED Lantern it's a MYTH! Call the Mythbusters ASAP!!

They were never manufactured. It is an internet HOAX broadcasted by CPF and Flashlight Reviews. Have you ever seen a River Rock official website!?? NO? I thought so... they don't exist!

I've seen the Coleman and eveready lantern at Target, but the RR it's just a ghost story in Austin. Even Inovas and other common RR lights disappeared around here...


----------



## zespectre (Oct 20, 2005)

Blue states vs Red states? (just kidding)


----------



## BlackDecker (Oct 20, 2005)

I think the reason why 'River Rock' doesn't have a website is that they are just a importer/reseller of Nuwai products. 'Aurora' is another rebranded Nuwai light.

The products do indeed exist in all of the local Targets in the Okla City area. It doesn't appear that any of the stores have restocked, I guess I'm just fortunate that most of the locals here don't look past the 'purty' Maglites on the shelf.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Oct 20, 2005)

What about the fact that not even Target itself has them in their website??


----------



## not2bright (Oct 20, 2005)

I have found the RR lanterns readily available in the St. Louis area Target stores. For that matter, the whole RR lineup can be found here.

The stores have been picked over from time to time. I think there is another CPF'er hunting the same area. The RR 2 aaa, and lantern are usually more depleted and the 2 AA and 2 C are accumulating dust on the shelf. :-D


----------



## PrimiToad (Oct 20, 2005)

The Target here in Monroe, Louisiana had a whole slew of RR products including the lanterns. The stock (which didn't last long) has been depleted for about 2 weeks now so I'm wondering if they're ever going to replenish it.

As of this last Monday they had only the small RR keychain lights. No other RR items at all.


----------



## ernsanada (Oct 20, 2005)

The Target in Gardena, California has the R.R. Lanterns on sale until 10/22/2005.

There are 2 in stock.

Checked the price, $17.99 without tax.


----------



## Zen (Oct 20, 2005)

I am a newbie to the forum. And I must say reading this forum is very addictive.

After hearing all the good things about the RR latern, I went to 5 Target stores in the Bay Area in California with no luck.  And finally I went to the one on Stroy road San Jose and found the last two.  
Indeed the latern is very bright considered its small size. I absolutely love it. 

Thanks to everyone who recommended it on the forum.


----------



## dehnehsu (Oct 20, 2005)

Zen said:


> After hearing all the good things about the RR latern, I went to 5 Target stores in the Bay Area in California with no luck.  And finally I went to the one on Stroy road San Jose and found the last two.



For other California / Bay Area collectors! As of Wednesday Oct. 19th the Sunnyvale Target (Old Town Center Mall) had two lanterns left on the peg, I purchased one of the three they had for myself. 

Only one AAA .5 watt silver River Rock was left, I puchased the other!


----------



## vic303 (Oct 20, 2005)

None at the Target in Allen TX last Saturday when I checked. 
I'm looking for the AA version or maybe the C one.


----------



## BEpsilon (Oct 20, 2005)

I will probably get one IF I can't find an Energizer Accent Lantern...


----------



## alberto (Oct 20, 2005)

Bought one of three at my local Target in Marietta, GA and love it. What a nice light.


----------



## Canuke (Oct 20, 2005)

The Target on Sepulveda in the San Fernando Valley just got restocked; lots of everything, including the RR lantern and many Inovas, as of tonight (10/20). I picked up one of the AAA River Rock lights.


----------



## wwglen (Oct 20, 2005)

BEpsilon,

PM me and I will see what I can do about the energizer accent lights.

My Big Lots had 3-4 packages (3 per pack) for $8.88.

wwglen


----------



## 10mmWiseman (Oct 21, 2005)

For those of you having trouble finding the RR stuff at Target.


Target has a very odd layout with their flashlights, they seem to actually have 2 sections for them. In the camping section they have some flashlights, mainly the Eddie Bauer lights, off name stuff and some Coleman stuff..... but they also have another isle (usually tucked in behind the automotive section) that has all their real lights.

I don't know if this might be the reason so many are having problems locating RR's stuff but it messed with me and all the stores in my area are this way.


----------



## BlackDecker (Oct 21, 2005)

10mmWiseman said:


> For those of you having trouble finding the RR stuff at Target.
> 
> 
> Target has a very odd layout with their flashlights, they seem to actually have 2 sections for them. In the camping section they have some flashlights, mainly the Eddie Bauer lights, off name stuff and some Coleman stuff..... but they also have another isle (usually tucked in behind the automotive section) that has all their real lights.
> ...



EXCELLENT post! That's the same layout at the Targets here in the Okla City area... they have a special flashlight aisle next to the Automotive Section where I found all the Inova and RR stuff.

We also had a new chain store open in our area called "Sportsmans Warehouse"... it's like a BassPro or Cabela's but had a great selection of LED flashlights and headlamps.


----------



## vic303 (Oct 21, 2005)

A pity the OTHER Target near by, didn't have any lanterns either. Looked in both areas, too.


----------



## Sigman (Oct 21, 2005)

We don't even have Target or Big Lots here! :mecry:


----------



## Geddinight (Oct 22, 2005)

My Target stores have been pretty well picked clean of the 2aa and 2aaa lights well before the sale. I did manage to get a 4aa 1.5 lantern tonight. What a great little light. The 2aa is a dud in my opinion, but the lantern more than makes up for it. Still hunting the elusive 2aaa, but not sweating it.


----------



## jfong (Oct 22, 2005)

No RR Lanterns in El Cerrito, CA. Not even an empty hook with tag. I snagged the last two RR 2AA's, though. 

I got rainchecks for what was described as "2C LED Flashlight Green" (regular price $24.99), "4AA 1W LED" ($19.99), "3 LED Headlamp" ($12.99). Not sure which RR flashlights they correspond to, or if they're even RR ones at all, but I wanted to keep my options open.


----------



## SATURN (Oct 22, 2005)

4AA -$17.99 at South Bend, IN Target


----------



## CLHC (Oct 23, 2005)

Saw four (4) of these River Rock Designs 1.5W LED Lantern at the Target on Landess and Morrill in Milpitas/San Jose, so I decided to buy one more. . .


----------



## AdamW (Oct 23, 2005)

My wife picked up 2 lanterns for $17.99 at Target in Anaheim, CA. She says there were only a few left.


----------



## mwr (Oct 23, 2005)

I got one yesterday at the Target in Novato, California. There was one more on the rack. Both were 4AA at $17.99. Also, I'd say about 1/3 of the flashlights had the wrong tag on the rack. Wrong brand, wrong everything, as if someone had stocked that wall without paying any attention at all to the tags.


----------



## greenlight (Oct 23, 2005)

Yeah, the novato target is a mess. As soon as the new lights sold out, the rest started to spread across the rack. Now there is a nice selection of leftover lights, with nothing too desireable.


----------



## bucken (Oct 23, 2005)

Just snagged one from the local Target, this afternoon. Got it home, inserted the batteries, pressed the button, and... NOTHING! Double and triple checked battery placement, connections, etc. Still, NOTHING! Will have to return tomorrow.


----------



## Nasty (Oct 23, 2005)

The batts didn't go in the way I expected them to...check them again.


----------



## RalphRussell (Oct 23, 2005)

Two Targets are near. The big one had 3 River Rock lanterns (4aa). I bought them all. They wern't on sale so they cost me 19.99 each. They still had several 2aaa's and 2aa's. I bought one of each. There were two kinds of 2aaa's black and silver. They also had headlamps but had run out of the 2c model.

At the smaller target, they had more 2aaa but no lanterns. They had a couple of 2c models. It is interesting to note that the 2c model is rated the same as the 2aa (1.5w). The 2c just runs longer. The 2c model has a lens like the 2aa. I resisted the temptation to buy the 2c but I did buy 3 more silver 2aaa's!

On the 2aaa and 2aa, the aluminum has real finely textured surface. To see it, I had to look at it through a magnifying glass. I don't remember if it was mentioned that the lantern has a flash mode. Press the switch once to turn it on, twice to put it in flash mode.


----------



## brianinaustin (Nov 6, 2005)

I picked up a couple of extra lanterns today to tinker with, but if anyone wants one or two that can't find them locally, drop me a line & I can ship em.


----------



## Edman (Nov 7, 2005)

It be a big favor if someone would ship me one or 2 of them.

I have checked all the target srores in the Douglasville GA area and none to be found.


No one even knows that brand name.


:scowl:


----------



## Ras_Thavas (Nov 7, 2005)

They had them at the Target in Virginia Beach, Virginia. Saw them about 3 weeks ago. There were 2 left and once I noticed they were on sale there was only one left


----------



## jchock (Nov 7, 2005)

The Targets in Northern Virginia have them as well. The one on Rt 50 near Bailey's Crossroads had four yesterday, the one on Route 1 in Alexandria (south of 95) had three or four last Tuesday (though on a tag that was mismarked for $12.99, if it was that price, I'd have two more), and I seem to recall another Target in Woodbridge on Prince William Parkway had two or three the week before that. I'd gotten mine at the Target in Fredericksburg a few weeks ago and they had four at the time. All these Targets also had the Inova Radiant line, but only two, the Frederiksburg and the Route 1 one (I think) had the 0.5W River Rock light as well...


----------



## CarbonArc (Nov 8, 2005)

The Target in Montgomeryville PA on Route-309 had them but I just bought 3!!!


----------



## mdocod (Nov 9, 2005)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> What about the fact that not even Target itself has them in their website??


 The websites, of huge nationwide chain stores, like costco, wallmart, target, biglots, sams, and many others... are a poor representation of what the stores do and don't contain. For example. Most wallmarts have motor oil, and air filters for cars, but you won't find any of that listed on the website. The rate at which stock is changing and rotating, combined with the shear massive veriety of items they sell, and the variances on stock from store to store, limits the ability of the companies to keep their websites, directly in tune with what they actually sell... You'll find that most of these companies, are just trying to get the big-ticket items and fast sellers on their website. (new movie releases, stereos, tvs).


----------



## NikolaTesla (Nov 9, 2005)

The local Targets are restocked in my area (Northeast Illinois/SE Wisconsin) and have plenty availible but the price is up to $19.99 now. I got one and gave a few away too. Everyone really likes them a lot. I use mine with rechargeables all the time now.


----------



## daniel (Nov 9, 2005)

My first post to the forum everyone. I just bought an gerber lx 1.0 from rei.com and I picked up a river rock 1.5w led today at target here in columbia mo. This is an addicting thing. By the way this little lantern is so cool. I can't get over how much light it can put out. My dad is going to get one for himself too. He also has an interests in flashlights and lanters all of a sudden. So cool!


----------



## tracker870 (Nov 22, 2005)

I'll need to check out my local Target.....


----------



## sizzlechest (Nov 22, 2005)

I love my new lantern!

Only if you could get a fish bright lantern attachment for these! HAHAHA!
(Actually it would be pretty sweet!)

http://www.soderbloom.com/reflectralight.html


----------



## tracker870 (Nov 23, 2005)

OK, not on sale, but I got two of them!


----------



## GQGeek81 (Nov 27, 2005)

Target in Goldsboro NC has them. I have 3 or more incandecent/flourecent lanterns and didn't need another but you guys had me interested and its suprisingly small. I'm truely impressed with the size of this thing. I will probably do my reflector mod to it (stick a piece of aluminum flashing in a half arc around the inside so its a directional light) and use it in the corner of camp. 
I find putting these reflectors in my lanterns really improves their usefulness. We all pretty much use headlights so the main purpose of an area light in camp is not so you can see detail but just make out medium size objects you might be looking for without having to scan all over with a smaller light. A few of these would work great for that and then some. 

I will probably also remove the wire bail on it and replace that with string and then get some pipe and make a case for it.


----------



## CLHC (Nov 27, 2005)

Saw seven (7) of them today at Target. Looks like they stocked the entire aisle with the exception of the headlamps. Maybe they're getting ready for some kind of shopping? I don't know. . .


----------



## Edman (Nov 29, 2005)

Well, I found some at the [size=-1]*Bowling Green*, Kentucky Target[/size] Store and bought 4 of them, so there is one left for someone there.


----------



## GQGeek81 (Nov 29, 2005)

The fish thing isn't a bad idea. I may have to play around with that. I bet you could go to BigLots or somewhere and find a cheap spot light and rip the reflector out of it for the the same price. Getting it to fit shouldn't be that tricky. 

Anyway I didn't look back throught the thread but the last time I checked there were no pics posted of this thing so I snapped a few for those who think its a myth. I threw out the plastic package but saved the insert which should help people know what to look for.


----------

